# 3 ectopic pregnancies following ICSI



## HannahM (Mar 30, 2003)

Dear Peter

We started down the ICSI route in 1998 with male factor infertility having had my tubes checked and seemingly OK. We have had seven ICSI attempts. First ectopic in 1999 (both tubes saved), 2nd in 2002 (right tube gone)and am just recovering from my 3rd (left tube saved) having had the methotrexate injection.

I am lucky enough to have a beautiful daughter born after the first ectopic and she has kept me going through all of this. 

Went to see the consultant yesterday for my follow up re last treatment cycle and what to do for the future. Thought it would be quite straightforward as to whether he felt we should have more treatment or call it a day.

No question for him as to whether we should have more treatment the answer for him is yes. (I'm still undecided if I want more treatment but still desperately want another baby). Am booked in for May, if decided against May then will be Dec probably because of waiting lists. Thought I'd leave it till May see how I feel and can always cancel.

Things have changed.

He's saying that he is quite happy for me to have further treatment with the remaining left tube. Chances of another ectopic are higher than last time but he doesn't know how much higher because no research/statistics as so rare. Were 10% last time. But it is still rare. And ofcourse my daughter is the proof that it has worked and I had both tubes then.

If had another ectopic then he would remove the left tube.

However he has given me the option of having the left tube removed electively, which would reduce the risk of another ectopic but not take it away completely. 

If I went for surgery it would have to be done before 9 April to give my body time to heal before treatment starts in May and also because he's going on holiday. Therefore must make a decision by Monday 31st March.

He says that he understands how I feel and can appreciate that my head probably says OK, have never needed that tube, has caused problems lets get rid of it. But my heart says that's part of my femininity, part of being a women and I still want it. The decision is mine and he is happy either way.

I realize I have to make this decision by myself but would appreciate your thoughts on this. 

Plus I would like to know the reasons why there is a higher risk of an ectopic after IVF treatment? And how much higher? 


Thanks

Hannah


----------



## Janieb (Oct 10, 2002)

Peter

Can I jump in here, I know Hannah won't mind, I recommended her to come here. I have a special interest in this being terrified of further ectopics, so I can sympathise with Hannah totally.

Do you think Hannah is just unlucky or could there be something clinical here that may not being treated or looked in to?

If she had her tube taken away what would be the risk of non tubal ectopics, such as cornual, ovarian and the more dangerous ones?

Thanks Peter, I just know how worried Hannah is.

Jane

p.s I am 7 weeks pg after 1st IVF with a uterine pg (yeah!!)


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Please see my comments in your text:



HannahM said:


> Dear Peter
> 
> We started down the ICSI route in 1998 with male factor infertility having had my tubes checked and seemingly OK. We have had seven ICSI attempts. First ectopic in 1999 (both tubes saved), 2nd in 2002 (right tube gone)and am just recovering from my 3rd (left tube saved) having had the methotrexate injection.
> 
> ...


----------

